# Yusra, Frontier and Islamabad Medical and Dental College



## medical.student (Sep 24, 2013)

Assalamu Alaiqum!
I am a 4th Year MBBS student of Islamabad Medical and Dental college (IMDC). Yusra medical & Dental college (YMDC), Frontier Medical college (FMC) and IMDC are affiliated with Bahria university and the Prof exams of these three colleges are held on the same dates. Thus, exactly the same questions are present in all the Prof Papers of these colleges. The pattern of compilation of papers is that the controller of Bahria university calls on the HODs from the respective departments from these colleges and they present their questions which are shuffled by the controller himself and more or less the Final paper is a combination of questions of these three Medical colleges. 
Mostly the HODs give exactly the same questions to the controller which they gave to their students in the Pre-Prof and Mid-term exams. This leads to the formation of the final paper which consists of 60-70 % of exactly the same questions that were given to the students of these colleges in their exams. Hence, if a student has got the papers of Pre-prof and Mid-terms of these three colleges he/she will be able to answer most of the questions in the final (Prof) exam.
Therefore, I would like to collaborate with the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] Year MBBS students of YMDC and FMC. I?ll be more than happy to scan and email the Mid-term and Pre-Prof papers of IMDC and in return ill like to get those from you. This will benefit all of us in the Final Professional exams InshAllah!


----------

